# Micro Mesh Feeler



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2008)

Closed (cancelled)
I will be logging progress of the various items on this list

MM MX set 2 of 100 sets reserved (grits 220 thru over 1500)
Reg. Pads 2X2 1 reserved no limit required
Reg. Pads 3X4 1 reserved no limit required
MX Pads 2X2 28 reserved no limit required
MX Pads 3X4 0 reserved no limit required
Foam Block 3X4 0 reserved no limit required
Micro Fiber Wiper 2 reserved no limit required


I was notified that Woodenwimsies sells Regular Micro Mesh for $11.95
I incourage anyone interested in just reg MM to order it from them.

Group Buy Prices
Regular Micro Mesh has been dropped from the group buy. you can get it at the same price from Woodenwhimsies
MM MX      $20.80  (13 grades going as low as 220 grit does not have 12000 mesh though)
3"X4" Foam Block $4.99 (you need this for all the sheet MM items)
Micro Fiber Wiper (polishing cloth) $5.25

Soft Touch Pads (foam pad with MM attached, 2-sided) this is like getting two sets of MM
2"X2" Reg Pad set $12.78 (all 9 grits)
3"X4" Reg Pad set $25.47 (all 9 grits)
2"X2" MX Pad set $18.46 (all 13 grits)
3"X4" MX Pad set $36.79 (all 13 grits)

Please see this post for details concerning MM MX
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37953

It has been a very long time since a group buy for Micro Mesh has been offered. So what better excuse do I need. At this time this is a feeler. all prices are based on purchasing 6"X 25' rolls of MM. this will yield 100 sets.
I will accept orders in multiple sizes. example price is based on 3"X6" sheets but if you prefer 6"X 12" this would simply be the price times 4 at this time max width is 6" but MM is available in 12" wide rolls so this can change if there is enough interest in say 12"X12" sheets. the relative price does not change.
Buy is limited to 100 total orders I don't expect to get more than that but 1 roll yields 100 sets so orders will be cut off at that point. any exceptions to that are subject to price changes. Micro Mesh is offered in sheets but at a higher relative price per piece than the bulk rolls. I will work with anyone on custom orders since there is no limit.
there are also a couple of other items that might be interesting to penturners such as polishing cloths and a wider range of grits in MM please refer to this post for more details concerning these products.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37953

some extra details concerning MM MX. there are a few extra grits that MM MX offer that are not in the Regular MM. these grits could lower the available MM to about 240 grit which is where most of us try to start our sanding anyway. the price per sheet is exactly the same as regular MM. If there is enough interest I hope to offer just the additional 4 grits as a test at this time. I can get 6"X12" sheets (at a higher price) that will allow there to be a relatively small number of members to try this "Other kind of Micro Mesh" I just thought that having MM all the way down to 240 grit might be a popular idea. the only difference in MM MX and MM reg is the resin that is used. MM MX used a slightly less flexible resin in order to give better results when polishing metal and other hard surfaces. otherwise it is the same stuff as reg. MM.

OK Post here if you are interested and the number of sets you are interested in. I am sure there are tons of questions after reading these posts so please feel free to post those questions on this thread. you are probably not the only one confused. 
Keep in mind this is a feeler and information gathered here will effect how this group buy is modified and customized in the next few days.

Do not be shy about asking for special orders. Micro Surfaces has a lot of products so if yo are in need of any products from them let me know. I am working on getting us a discount on this but no promises.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Oct 12, 2008)

Daniel   One regular set , one MM MX , one 3x4 reg pad set please .     Wayne


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 12, 2008)

Daniel, I would get,
2 sets 2"X2" MX Pad set $18.46 (all 13 grits)
Micro Fiber Wiper (polishing cloth) $5.25

Thanks,


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 12, 2008)

Let me talk to swmbo and see when we can swing some


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2008)

No rush Rob, this one will be a while in coming together. I expect at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 12, 2008)

Daniel ...... I'm in.  I'm just not certain which ones I'll be ordering.  Maybe the 3x4 MX pad set.  I'm a big fan of MM.


----------



## Orgtech (Oct 12, 2008)

*MM*

I'll take 1 MM and 1 with the 2" pads. Thanks


----------



## markgum (Oct 12, 2008)

Daniel;
  I'm in..
  1 -  MM Regular $14.40 per set. 
  1 -  MM MX $20.80 
  1 -  Micro Fiber Wiper (polishing cloth) $5.25
  1 -  2"X2" MX Pad set $18.46 (all 13 grits)

do they have any excellant polishing/buffing solutions??   Right now I'm using some nano- type car polish/wax for my few acrylics.  not sure if I really like it or not.
thanks.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2008)

One thing I forgot to add about MM MX. It only goes up to 8000 leaving the set short the 12000 grit. of course if you have regular MM already you are all set. I have always wondered if 12000 MM is actually adding anything for the naked eye to see. sometimes I think so and other times I can't see a difference. see my next post for an alternative idea to buying a full set of MX.


Wayne, Jim, Bruce and Mark. I have all of you on my master list.
So many things to learn from doing the feelers. I definitely need to come up with names for these sets that are a bit less confusing. they are coming back to attack me.
Bruce I listed you for regular MM on both of your items. There will be plenty of time for corrections so no need to worry about it just yet.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2008)

Some thoughts about MM Regular versus MM MX.

Regular and MX Micro Mesh are basically made of the same material with jsut a different resin to bond the Carbide to the cloth. this and MM MX has a lower grade starting point (240grit versus 400 grit) it is this lower end that caught my attention.

The less flexible resin used in MX allows it to do a better job on Metal and other hard materials including Hard Wood. so keep that in mind. I do question the need to buy two whole sets of Micro Mesh in order to span the entire range of grits though. As in most things it is a compromise but here is the idea.

Regular MM is in grades 1500 - 12000 (400 grit to well over 1500 grit)
MM MX is in grades 60 - 1200 (~220 grit to over 1500 grit) 1200 MM MX = 8000 MM regular. Cannot figure out why the two different types of MM are graded differently. the only thing I can find that is even a clue is that MX is ment for metal while regular is for plastics etc. Maybe trying to stay consistant with what is used in each industry or something like that.

here is a list that combines MX and Regular that gives one set that progresses from 220 grit to the 12000 regular MM.
(~= about)
MX 60=~220 grit
MX 80=280 grit
MX 100= 320 grit
MX150 = 360 grit
Reg MM 1500 = 400 grit
Reg MM 1800 = 600 grit
Reg MM 2400 = ~800 grit
Reg MM 3200 = 1200 grit
Reg MM 3600 = 1350 grit
Reg MM 4000 = 1500 grit
Reg MM 6000 = no data
Reg MM 8000 = no data
Reg MM 12000 = no data.

So 13 sheets range from 220 grit to well over 1500 grit. 
I can only offer this in sheets and pads in this "custom set" with a price that is the same as a full 13 piece set of MX alone. you loose nothing at the high or low end of the grit range. the only question is the preformance of MM MX. If you are a big metal pen maker you might want to stick with the full set of MX. if you are looking to simply widen the range of your MM set the idea above might be your cup of tea.
Since this is a feeler it is open to discussion and suggestions. I will start a thread later for actual orders where I will prefer to keep everything nice and tidy.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Oct 12, 2008)

Daniel,

I'm in again like a fish with a hook in it's mouth.  Now to figure out what I want to get.


----------



## woodchip (Oct 12, 2008)

*mm*

P.M. sent


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2008)

I just got a PM from a member that points out that Woodenwimsies sells 3"X6" Micro Mesh sets for $11.95. For plain old Micro Mesh this buy is not likely to be able to beat that price. I will still see what happens in regard to MX but incourage anyone interest in just Reg MM to order it from Woodenwimsies.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 13, 2008)

I just got a quote on estimated shipping. The prices I have listed will not go up even when shipping. and pay pal fees are added. This probably matches or even beats Woodenwhimsies price on Regular MM but only by pennies. I am of the opinion that it is not worth taking business away from our suppliers for pennies in savings. I will be dropping Regular MM from the group buy but will keep seeing what interest there is in MX.


----------



## airrat (Oct 20, 2008)

Daniel I would like to get:

MM MX      $20.80  (13 grades going as low as 220 grit does not have 12000 mesh though)
3"X4" Foam Block $4.99 (you need this for all the sheet MM items)
Micro Fiber Wiper (polishing cloth) $5.25
2"X2" MX Pad set $18.46 (all 13 grits)


Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2008)

I am going to close this buy
Since there are only a hand full of people interested in this buy, It would be easier and cheaper for anyone wanting there order to just order it directly. they have MX in sheets and in pads with no min order. by the time pay pal and postage are added everyone would be paying more through a group buy than by order it directly. plus there are sources for regular MM and MM pads that are lower priced than I can get them in this buy. Micro Surfaces does have a discount but it does not kick in until you are way up there in order size. 
this is the URL for being able to order.
http://www.micro-surface.com/default.cfm?page_id=1
I will point out for the sake of woodenwimsies that they have a better price than you can get by ordering directly on regular MM. I am pretty sure they had to order in huge quantities to get the price that low and if one of our suppliers will go to that length to keep prices down. they deserve the business and then some. 
thanks to everyone.


----------

